# EMT-B students, clinicals & ride-alongs?



## EMTjhk (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey fellow or past EMT-B students,

I just wanted to know... how long were your clinicals and ride-alongs?

It seems that there's a range of the experience we get in different classes and I wanted to see how that was spread out.

I'll start off: I was expected to do 1 clinical lasting 8 hours and 1 ride-along lasting 12 hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 21, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> Hey fellow or past EMT-B students,
> 
> I just wanted to know... how long were your clinicals and ride-alongs?
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly I did 2x12 in the ER and 2x12 on the street for basic and intermediate. Medic is a different story. 

Like you said, it ranges by program and state requirement.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2012)

We were required to do a total of 48 hours. We can do them in the hospital or in the field or a combination. We have the choice of 7 ambulance companies, 1 fire department, and 1 hospital. The shifts are all 12 hours long except for one of the ambulance companies where the shift is 24 hours.

We had to document 5 patient contacts in pretty good detail from writing our own PCR to what is going to happen to the patient treatment wise at the hospital.


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 21, 2012)

I needed 10 PCRs(blacked out PT info) with my name on them and not as the driver.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2012)

We did 48 in the ER, 48 on the truck over a semester at my community college program.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2012)

My program in Colorado was 8 hours in a community ED, 8 hours at a level 2, and 24 hours on an ambulance with 5 PCRs. We also had the option of doing 8 hours with an ALS fire company which I did as well (lots of good food). For my IV class we needed 10 sticks in the ED or 8 hours minimum.


----------



## JDub (Jul 21, 2012)

At my program in Texas we did two 10 hours shifts in the ED and we did four 12 hours shifts on an ALS ambulance.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine was 24 hrs ride time with a ems service and 24 hrs in the er


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 21, 2012)

My first ride-along was with a rural company and we only received 1 call in the 12 hours I was there, it was a frequent flyer. I learned a lot during my time there even though we didnt have calls the intermediate was helpful and the paramedic chimed in every so often with more detailed information but overall it was a good experience with a great group of EMTs. 

My second was with the city and it was so fun, we have 8 calls and rode in the ambulance the only time and all the patients were dealing with real issues and I saw a couple psych patients which was a new experience. That was also 12 hour shift, the best part about it was the paramedic, she was extremely hyper and very friendly and openly helping me do my SAMPLE OPQRST DCAPBTLS doing vitals using blood glucose taught me how to spike a bag and the differences in the stuff she uses as a paramedic also going into great detail about what more you can do and learn as a paramedic (knowing i wanted to become one) she was really informative and respectful.


----------



## blachatch (Jul 21, 2012)

My basic class did 2 5 hour shifts in the ER.. I would have traded that for squad time any day. We didnt get any experience on a squad at all..pretty dumb if you ask me.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 21, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> OP



10 hours clinical. I feel that wasn't enough, so I got 20 hours ride-along aswell.


----------



## Martyn (Jul 21, 2012)

110 hours county 911 and 10 hours ED


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2012)

I was also surprised to find out that some Massachusetts basic programs have no required time and at most have 10 hours in an ED.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2012)

24 ER and 36 ambulance.


----------



## Avenrii (Jul 22, 2012)

88 hours total. 36 hours ED, 40 hours Ambulance, 4 hours Communications/Dispatch, and 8 hours choice.


----------



## antt07 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here in CT I was only required to (and only given the chance to) do 10 hours of "observation" in the local E.R., which meant following a nurse around and never touching a patient once. I can honestly say I learned nearly nothing in those 10 hours. I wish that we could have been given ride time as I feel like that is where you learn the most EMS related skills as it is doing exactly what EMT's are trained to do. I learned/did more as a volunteer in the emergency room than I did as EMT student in the e.r. Not a great experience as you can tell.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 23, 2012)

We were required to do 48 on a truck and 32 in the ER
However i enjoyed it so much i did 36 in the ER ^_^
4 twelves and 3 twelves


----------



## tawnymarie (Jul 27, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> Hey fellow or past EMT-B students,
> 
> I just wanted to know... how long were your clinicals and ride-alongs?
> 
> ...



32 Hours...16 hours of each.


----------

